# PC-Hardware kompatibel?



## Derbe86 (16. März 2011)

Hallo, gebt mir bitte mal Rückmeldung, ob ich mir dieses System zusammenstellen kann.

PhenomII x4 965, 3,4GHz
ASRock 870 - Extreme3
4x 4GB DDR-3 1333
 2x 5770 Silent Cell
700W System Power bQ!
Sniper Pure cooler master

Hab euch der Bequemlichkeithalber( oO komisches Wort) alles verlinkt. System soll sehr leise sein und trotzdem Leistung bringen. Und denkt ihr, die Preise gehen demnächst noch ein wenig runter? Verbesserungen sind gern willkommen. Aber das Budget sollte den derzeitigen Wert von 700 nicht unbedingt übersteigen.


----------



## Re4dt (16. März 2011)

Also ein 700W Netzeil ist ein bisschen oversized für dieses System ein gutes 550W tuts auch ála Cougar, Be quiet,Corsair.......


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. März 2011)

Hast du den Phenom und eine HD 5770 schon (die aus diener Sig)?
Was hast du schon für ein NT?
Was hast du für einen Monitor?


----------



## Derbe86 (16. März 2011)

Also mein Sig ist eine Mischung aus dem, was ich habe und dem, was ich mir vorstell. Also das, was ich hier gepostet hab, würd ich mir gern zusammenstellen und die komponenten, die doppelt(sowohl sig als auch im post) vorhanden sind, sind schon bestellt, aber können auch ausgetauscht werden. Also hauptsächlich geht´s mir um das, was ich gepostet hab.

@re4dt - ich dachte nur, falls ich noch was anderes einbauen will...vorsorgen, damit ich nicht bei jedem sch** n neues nt brauch

@Hansvonwurst - Monitor ist n Samsung Syncmaster 1920/1080


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2011)

Also das Netzteil ist ein OEM Teil und nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. 2 von den Karten würden die Temps aber mächtig nach oben treiben was man durch viele Lüfter wieder kompensieren müßte. Ich würde da lieber auf eine neue Karte setzen mit entsprechender Leistung wie zb die ASUS EAH6950 DCII. Dort würde man auch nur noch ca 500W brauchen wie zb das Antec High Current Gamer 520


----------



## Derbe86 (17. März 2011)

Wie sieht´s denn mit der Lautstärke aus? die ASUS EAH6950 DCII wird wohl kaum leiser als ne passiv gekühlte sein oder? Würde mir auch eine gute Graka einbauen, wenn ich wüsste, dass die auch bei viel Leistung leise ist. Hab hier nochmal den Bericht zur 5770
der zeigt, dass die Graka unter Last zwar rel. heiß wird, aber bei genügend Frischluft kein Problem darstellt. Das Sniper Pure cooler master ist, denk ich mal, prädestiniert für solche Aufgaben. 
Und ja, evtl. sind 700W n bissl übertrieben


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

Die Asus HD6950 DCII ist eine der leisesten Grakas überhaupt.

Wieso nimmst Du kein Intel Sandy System? Wäre eine Ecke schneller als ein Phenom II.


----------



## Derbe86 (17. März 2011)

Kann ich dir nich sagen. Was wären denn die Vorteile zum AMD? Hatte bisher nur n AMd und war ganz zufrieden. Aber ich hab mich auch noch nicht sonderlich viel mit intel-CPUs auseinander gesetzt. Kannst u evtl. n paar Eckdaten bringen?

Edit:
Sandy heißt also nur die neue CPU-Generation. Wenn du mir einen empfehlen kannst, dann kann ich mir das evtl. nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Gut wäre dann ja auch ein MB, dass evtl. beim nächsten aufrüsten nen i7 mitmacht. Oder wird sich das Sockelverhältnis noch so krass ändern, dass ich in 5-6 Jahren wieder alles neu machen muss? 
Mach mir mal n Systemvroschlag und ich schau mir das mal an. Freu mich schon.


----------



## sp01 (17. März 2011)

Vermutlich weil bei Intel schon der Prozessor wehsentlich teurer ist. Die sehr guten Sady's kosten so eben 280€, die Mittleren bist aber auch schon mit 180€ dabei.
Bei den der Zeitigen Sandy's hättest halt noch mal die selbe Anzahl an virtuellen Kernen wie in Realen - z.B. 4 reale Kerne + 4 virtuelle Kerne.


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

Schau mal hier: Test: Intel

Hier ein Vorschlag, den ich vor ein paar Tagen zusammengestellt hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß --- Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (17. März 2011)

Wie findest du das? Is natürlich um einiges teurer als das System mit nem PhenomII. Aber scheint auch Leistungsstärker zu sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: scheint schlecht lesbar zu sein-->
CPU

RAM
GraKa
MB
Festplatte
Laufwerk
Gehäuse
NT


Brauch keinen CPU-Lüfter und deshalb lieber nen Tray.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2011)

Eine S ATA 3.0 Platte ist sinnlos, die erreichen ja nichtmal S ATA 2.0, bei der CPU gleich den 2500K und beim Board dann eher das UD 4. Beim RAm reicht DDR3 1333 und auf die Kühlkämme verzichte lieber damit dort nix mit den Kühler kollidiert. Der Geil Value, Corsair XMS 3 oder der Exeleram Sark Black reichen. Bei de rFestplatte würde ich bei der Samsung F3 bleiben. Ich würde trotzdem den Boxed kaufen, meist billiger, längere Garantie und man muss nicht befürchten das der mal verbaut war. Bei der geringen Preisdifferenz würde ich gleich den LG Electronics BH10LS30 als Brenne rnehmen


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

Und wozu 16GB RAM?  4GB reichen aus, bei den derzeitigen RAM Preisen kann man auch 8GB nehmen.

Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (17. März 2011)

Was ist der Unterschied vom 2500 zum 2500k?
RAM sind doch DDR3-1333, aber wo find ich welche ohne Kühlrippen? Kann ich da auch einfach 4 einzelne kaufen? oder isn x4 Pack besser? und welche CL kann man da empfehlen?

Also dann so?
CPUhttp://gh.de/a580328.html
MBhttp://gh.de/a591085.html
Festplattehttp://gh.de/a506723.html
RAMhttp://geizhals.at/deutschland/a568752.html
GraKa
Gehäuse
NT
Laufwerk


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

Den 2500k kannst Du übertakten (mit einem P67 Chipsatz Board), den 2500 nicht (da reicht dann ein H67 Chipsatz)

RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)


----------



## Derbe86 (17. März 2011)

16GB wegen Uni. Hab bei derzeitigen 8 schon Probleme. Und da die Preise im Keller sind, kann man doch mal zuschlagen.
Bezüglich übertakten muss ich mich dann wohl nochmal belesen, aber das wird schon. Hab´s noch nicht gemacht, aber da gibt´s hier ja auch genügend Threads.


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

Achso, dann GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP316GB1333C9QC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Derbe86 (17. März 2011)

Also gäbe es da keinen Unterschied, ob ich 2x2x4 oder 4x4 kaufe ja? und ich wollt nochmal auf n anderen Thread verweisen: Da geht´s um GraKa, hauptsächlich erstmal der letzte Post.

Hab grad noch was zum Board gefunden. Ist das Problem schon gelöst? Oder sollte ich mit dem Kauf noch n bissl warten?http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...g-Alternate-wirft-Boards-raus/Mainboard/News/


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

Derbe86 schrieb:


> Also gäbe es da keinen Unterschied, ob ich 2x2x4 oder 4x4 kaufe ja?



Solange Du 2x das gleiche Kit kaufst, ist es egal. Trotzdem würde ich persönlich ein 4er Kit kaufen.

Mit dem Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4 hättest Du 8 lanes pro PCIe Slot. Hier mal ein Performancerating an Hand einer GTX560 (SLI) und 2x16 lanes: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 23) - 25.01.2011 - ComputerBase
Da müsstest Du dann noch ein paar % (unter 5) abziehen, wegen 2x8 lanes.


----------



## Derbe86 (17. März 2011)

Also halten sich die 6950 und die GTX 560 Ti (SLI) die Waage ja? Ist nur die Frage, was man dann lieber will. Im Bericht steht, dass die 6950 zwar doppelt so großen Speicher hat, aber dafür schlechtere Bildgebung hat.

heißt SLI eigentlich, dass sie 2x im System verbaut ist? oder ist das der Produktname?


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

Ganz grob kann man sagen, die HD6950 ist ein paar % schneller und etwas sparsamer unter Last. Die GTX560 bietet eine etwas bessere Bildqualität, PhysX und Cuda, und minimal sparsamer im Idle.

SLI heißt 2x nvidia. Crossfire heißt 2x AMD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2011)

Die Karten liegen ungefähr gleich. Bei NVidia heisst es halt SLI und bei AMD Crossfire. Eine Dualkarte gibt es bisher nicht vom neuen Modell, es bedeutet ja nur das die für Dualgrafikkartenbetrieb geeignet ist


----------



## Derbe86 (17. März 2011)

alles klar. und ist es denn möglich auch eine 6950 und eine gtx560 gleichzeitig drin zu haben? oder sollte man lieber 2xamd und 2x nVidia nutzen?
Und kann man trotzdem alle Feature der jeweiligen Karten nutzen? Kann man evtl auch einstellen, welche die Main und welche die 2te Karte ist? oder ist das durch die Steckplätze schon vorgegeben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2011)

Theoretisch soll es gemischt auch gehen ( hab mich allerdings nie damit befaßt ), ich würde es aber bei einer Karte belassen und diese dann lieber etwas eher tauschen. Auch bräuchte man nicht ein so starkes Netzteil. Auch Lautstärke und Abwärme wären deutlich geringer.


----------



## Derbe86 (17. März 2011)

Also lieber eine starke Graka um Strom und Wärmeentwicklung zu sparen und dann evtl das Geld für ne stärkere später investieren? Na dann, mal schaun, wie das so geht. Und bei einer Graka wäre da MB dann schon n bissl zu viel? passt ja anscheinend super zum i5 2500k. Dannwürde quasi auch ein 550W NT reichen? Oder noch weniger?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2011)

Das UD 4 würde ja völlig reichen, wenn man unbedingt will kann man eine schwächere NVidiakarte für PhysX einsetzen, aber die Karte dürfte es auch so packen.


----------



## Derbe86 (17. März 2011)

Also, hab nochmal alles zusammengetragen:
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
1 x Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01)
1 x Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2)
1 x GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP316GB1333C9QC)
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK016)
1 x Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ)

liegt bei 1100€. Noch Vrbesserungsvorschläge?
Sollte ich mit dem Kauf noch ein wenig warten? War ja grad die CeBit,  dachte, es wird in den nächsten Monaten noch n bissl runter gehn.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. März 2011)

Derbe86 schrieb:


> Also, hab nochmal alles zusammengetragen:
> 1 x LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
> 1 x Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01)
> 1 x Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2)
> ...


 
Ne Grafikkarte wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

Ich würde eine schnellere Festplatte nehmen (Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)), und ein preiswerteres Board, Wenn Du bei einer Single-GPU Lösung bleiben willst, ist ein Board mit nf200 Chip rausgeschmissenes Geld. auch ein Mugen2 als Kühler dürfte gut ausreichen.

Board, z.B. Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3, P67 (B3)


----------



## sp01 (17. März 2011)

Würde ein Netzteil einer anderen Marke nehmen. zum Beispiel: Corsair, be quiet, Cougar, Enermax. Leistungsklasse -um die 500W- sollte reichen.
Ansonsten ne Grafikkarte, hatte ja meien vorposter schon erwähnt.


----------



## Softy (17. März 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> Würde ein Netzteil einer anderen Marke nehmen. zum Beispiel: Corsair, be quiet, Cougar, Enermax. Leistungsklasse -um die 500W- sollte reichen.



Das Antec HCG 520 ist so ziemlich das beste, was es im Moment gibt


----------



## sp01 (17. März 2011)

OK, hab von der Marke kaum Empfehlungenin Foren gelesen.


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen.
Das mit der Festplatte übernehm ich mal. Graka werd ich wohl 2 einbauen, da ich noch ne 5770 hab und die da noch rein kann. Hab grad gelesen, dass man auf die 6950 nen accelero extreme plus draufsetzen kann (steht aber nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste). Krieg ich den da trotzdem drauf? Oder macht das nicht wirklich nen Unterschied ohne zusätzlichen VGA-Kühler? Die Kühl-Lautstärke-Werte im Test mit ner GTX570 sind schon stark.

EDIT:
Also, hab nochmal alles zusammengetragen:
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
1 x Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01)
1 x Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2)
1 x GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP316GB1333C9QC)
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK016)
1 x Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ)


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Hi,

eine 5770 und eine 6950 im Crossfire Verbund geht nicht.

Falls Du Crossfire planst, ist der Unterschied zwischen 2x8 lanes und via-nf200-Chip-Pseudo-2x16 lanes sehr gering (schätze unter 3%), da lohnt sich echt kein Fast-300€-Board. Native 2x16 lanes geht nicht mit dem Sockel 1155. Für Crossfire bräuchtest Du außerdem ein stärkeres Netzteil.

Die HD6950 von Asus ist eh schon eine der leisesten Karten auf dem Markt, da lohnt sich imo kein Accelero extreme.

Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Also die 5770 im alten Rechner lassen. Crossfire muss nicht sein, aber ich dachte, wenn ich schonmal ne leise GraKa am Start hab, kann ich die auch nutzen. Also wenn´s nich auf 2 GraKa hinaus geht, dann wohl doch eher das Board?
Hätte auch noch ne Frage zum Gehäuse. Sind ja schon einige Lüfter drin verbaut und ich les in der Beschreibung für´s Board 
[1x CPU-Lüfter PWM, 1x Lüfter PWM, 2x Lüfter, 1x seriell]
reicht das aus? Oder steckt man die Lüfter alle in die Lüftersteuerung?
Is quasi mein 1. selbst aufgebauter PC deswegen diese ganzen Fragen. Handwerklich isses nich das Ding, aber der technische Hintergrund ist noch nicht 100%, hab beim zusammenschrauben nachher nen Kumpel, der mir hilft. Möchte aber die Zusammenstellung mit euch machen. Und Fachkundige gibt es hier ja zu genüge  Danke nochmal


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Wenn es Gigabyte sein soll, dann reicht das Board aus. Alternativ ein ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3), ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) oder ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) Das letztere hätte ein USB3-Frontpanel im Lieferumfang, falls das interessant für Dich sein sollte.

Das Midgard hat 2 Lüfter vorinstalliert, die Du übers Mainboard oder die beiliegende (allerdings wackelige) Lüftersteuerung drosseln kannst. Die Lüfter sind aber ziemlich Laut, da würde ich Dir empfehlen, die Lüfter auszutauschen.

Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Ja das mit den Lüftern hab ich auch schon gelesen. Hab mir Überlegt eins mit Dämmung zu holen und auch die Lüfter auszutauschen.
Wenn in der Beschreibung für´s Board *elektrisch* steht, heißt das dann, wenn die Karte, die man einsteckt zusätzlich noch Strom vom NT bekommt, dann läuft sie nur auf z.B. x8 ? Oder wie kann man das verstehen?

Inwieweit ist der Austausch der 6950 mit ner GTX560 oder GTX570 mit Accelero xtreme plus und PhysX interessant?

Und ist der PhenomII x4 965 wirklich schlechter als der i5? denn ich bezahl ja dann rund 200€ mehr wegen CPU und Board.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Also das mit den lanes ist so, dass Du im ersten Graka-Slot 16 lanes Anbindung hast. Je nach Board hast Du, wenn Du eine 2. anschließt im 2. Graka-Slot 4 lanes (was imo für Crossfire/SLI zu wenig ist).
Bei anderen Boards hast Du eine 2x8 lanes Aufteilung (sobald Du eine 2. Graka dazusteckst), die nur wenig Performanceeinbußen im Vergleich zu 2x16 lanes. Die lanes sind die Bandbreite zum Datentransfer, bei PCIe hat eine lane etwa 250MB/s.

Ein Dämmung halte ich nicht für notwendig, da Deine Komponenten eh sehr leise sind, und die Dämmung nicht nur akustisch, sondern auch thermisch isoliert. Dann müssen die Lüfter schneller drehen, was wiederum die Lautstärke ansteigen lässt.

Auch bei der GTX560 /570 gibt es sehr leise Custom-Kühler, so dass ein Umbau nicht notwendig ist, z.B.  ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5 oder ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5

 Deinem gewählten CPU Kühler nach zu urteilen, möchtest Du stark übertakten, daher könntest Du für ein leises System 1x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 500rpm, 3x Scythe Slip Stream 140x140x25mm, 500rpm, 4x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle und einem Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer für die Festplatte nehmen.

edit: der Phenom II ist kein schlechter Prozessor, aber der core i5 schon eine Ecke schneller.
Der PhenomII kostet mit Board ~190, der core i5 mit Board ~300. Also ~110 € mehr. Rein vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis liegt der Phenom schon ganz knapp vorn, wenn man einen Performanceunterschied von ~40% zu Grunde legt.

Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Ob nun GTX mit PhysX oder 6950 is dann Leistungtechnisch ähnlich, oder sollte man die 100€ mehr in die GTX investieren? haben ja doch 1gb weniger Speicher. 

Bei den Lüftern dachte ich an 1xNoiseblocker 120 und 3x Noisblocker 140. Zu den Entkopplern kann ich nix sasgen, aber würd ich mal mitbestellen und tsten.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Die 2 GB Graka-Speicher wirken sich erst positiv ab einer Auflösung von über 1920x1200 aus. Darunter ist es egal ob 1GB oder 2GB.

Persönlich würde ich zur GTX560 tendieren. Fast so schnell wie eine HD6950, etwas bessere Bildqualität, PhysX und Cuda, i.d.R gut übertaktbar.

Die Noiseblocker sind auch ok 

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Hab auch nen FullHD Monitor deswegen wohl doch eher die 6950? Hab auch grad über die MSI R6870 Twin Frozr II OC nachgedacht, da die noch leiser sein soll. Aber wenn PhysX und die Übertaktung so viel ausmachen und trotzdem im leisen Bereich arbeitet, könnte man auch über die GTX nachdenken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2011)

Es gibt sehr wenig Games die von mehr wie 1GB V RAM profitieren, meist wird der Unterschied nur oberhalb von Full HD, bei extremsten Einstellungen und bei Nutzung von extremen Grafikmods sichtbar. Auf einem AM3 würde ich jetzt nicht mehr setzen, da der AM3+ vor der Tür steht und keiner wirklich sagen kann wie um die Kompatiblibität bestellt ist.


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Mir is nur wichtig, dass ich Multi-Monitoring und mind. 1 auf FullHD laufen zu lassen.

EDIT:
Also, hab nochmal alles zusammengetragen:
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
1 x Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01)
1 x Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2)
1 x GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP316GB1333C9QC)
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK016)
1 x ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) 
1 x ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ)

+
1xNoiseblocker 120 und 3x Noisblocker 140 und 4x  EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle

Danke euch sehr für eure Hilfe! Bin natürlich trotzdem noch für Verbesserungen zu haben. Auch zum CPU und GPU overclocking nehme ich noch gern Ratschläge an. Ansonsten werden wir uns in anderen Threads wiedersehen 

@Softy: du hast doch das midgard auch, kannst du das empfehlen oder lieber n Anderes? Wie schon des öfteren erwähnt SILENT soll dabei ganz groß geschrieben werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Wenn du das Midgard silent haben willst, dann musst du die verbauten Lüfter austauschen.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Hi,

sehr schöne Zusammenstellung 

Mit dem Midgard bin ich sehr zufrieden, ist mit den 5 Lüftern sehr leise. Evtl. solltest Du auch zur Variante mit Seitenfenster greifen, denn das im Gegensatz zur normalen Variante seitlich geschlossen.

Laut aktueller PCGH ist ein be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit 0,8 sone noch leiser als der Dark Rock Pro C1 mit 2,1 sone bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl. Auch der Thermalright Silver Arrow wäre mit 1,9 sone einen Tick leiser.

Wenn Du also nicht extrem übertakten willst, und es nicht auf das letzte °C ankommt, würde ich den Dark Rock Advanced C1 nehmen.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Da ich den Dark Rock Advanced und den Pro C1 habe, kann ich dir sagen, dass beide verdammt leise sind, beide haben die gleichen Lüfter drauf.
Wobei du die Drehzahl auch noch festsetzen kannst und dann hat er noch mit 50% Drehzahl mehr Kühlleistung als andere Kühler bei 100%.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Jo. be Quiet! hat da 2 tolle Kühler auf den Markt gebracht


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Alles klar. Dankeschön. Ich hatte mich am Anfang ins Sniper Storm Scout CM verguckt und schwanke noch. Da ich ja eh die Lüfter austausche kann ich mir ja auch einfach eins ohne Lüfter holen, oder? Aber wenn du sagst, das midgard is super. Brauch noch ne ordentliche WLP, hab gehört, die von bQ soll nich so dolle sein.

@softy: freu mich auch schon das ding zusammen zu bauen und es in gang zu bringen


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Von seitlichen Lüftern halte ich nicht viel, sind eher nachteilig für den Airflow. Aber mit den richtigen Lüftern wird fast jedes Gehäuse sehr leise


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Letzte Frage  Wie sieht´s mit dem Kaufen aus? Jetzt? oder lieber noch n bissl warten?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Die CPU und Graka Preise sind in letzter Zeit etwas gesunken, aber es kam auch relativ viel neueus und ich denke, die haben sich jetzt eingependelt, so dass sie nicht viel weiter runter gehen. Graka mäßig kommt in nächster Zeit wohl nichts weltbewegendes, und der Bulldozer  soll als Sandy-Jäger im Juni kommen. Dann könnten sich die CPU-Preise neu einpendeln. Ich würde jetzt kaufen. Die RAM-Preise sollen demnächst wieder steigen.

Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

SSupi. Dann dank ich euch. Habt mir auf jeden Fall sehr geholfen!


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Gerne, berichte dann mal wie die Kiste läuft. Falls sie läuft


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

mach mir mal keine Angst!
Werd mich melden und dann nach OC fragen 
Da ich OC-Anfänger wäre, würd ich das lieber hier machen, als in nem Thread, der vor Fachbegriffen nur so strotzt und ich bestimmt die Allgemeinheit dort belustigen würde mit meinen Fragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Auslachen wird dich niemand, egal wo du fragst und wie deine Frage aussieht.


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Das wollt ich damit nich sagen, aber ich würd mich scon n bissl komisch fühlen, wenn alle von VCore und MHz reden und ich nur die Hälfte versteh  aber alles zu seiner Zeit...vllt schaff ich´s ja doch allein.


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

1. Teil beendet:

1 x ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
1 x Prolimatech Genesis
1 x GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP316GB1333C9QC)
1 x ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ)
1 x Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2)
1 x Cooler Master Cosmos Pure (RC-1000K-KKN2-GP)
5 x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
1 x  Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 500rpm

~1100€


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Derbe86 schrieb:


> 3 x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P)



Ans Board kannst Du nur 1x PWM (also 4pin) Lüfter über die PWM regeln. Afaik kannst Du die 4pin Lüfter aber auch an die 3pin Anschlüsse des Boards anschließen, dann halt wird halt konventionell über die Spannung geregelt. Oder Du kannst die Lüfter am Netzteil anschließen.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Derbe86 schrieb:


> Das wollt ich damit nich sagen, aber ich würd mich scon n bissl komisch fühlen, wenn alle von VCore und MHz reden und ich nur die Hälfte versteh  aber alles zu seiner Zeit...vllt schaff ich´s ja doch allein.


 
Wenn dich einer mit Ausdrücken zuwirft, die du nicht verstehst, dann sag ihm halt, dass er dir das erklären soll.


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

@softy: dann also n anderes Board mit mehr PWM Steckplätzen? Wenn ich die über´s NT laufen lass, dann drehen die ja auf 100% oder je nachdem, wieviel V ich ihnen geb oder? Ich denke, dass ich die Frontbläser lieber per PWM und den unten und im Heck konstant bei ner bestimmten UPM. Wenn ich die per PWM ansteck, dann kann ich die doch auch im BIOS regulieren oder?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Ich würde lieber normale 3pin Lüfter nehmen, und die ans Board anschließen, denn davon kannst Du 3 Stück übers Board regeln. Also eher die Lüfter dem Board anpassen als andersrum 

Der Fractal Design Lüfter soll nicht gerade die beste Qualität haben. Würde da eher zu den Scythe SlipStreams, Enermax t.b. silence oder EKL Alpenföhn oder Noiseblocker greifen.

EDIT:  Ganz konkret würde ich die beiden 200mm Lüfter ans Mainboard anschließen, dann den hinteren Lüfter gegen einen Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 500rpm tauschen und ans Netzteil anschließen und einen Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm unten montieren und am Mainboard anschließen.

Wenn die auch rot leuchten sollen, dann einen Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm und einen Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 140x140x25mm, 750rpm


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Ach leuchten is schnickschnack  Sind die eingebauten 200er denn leise genug?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Ich würde die erst mal drin lassen und wie gesagt übers Board regeln.


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Alles klar. Ich glaub die Frage zur WLP wurde mir noch nicht beantwortet. Hab gehört, dass die vom DarkRockProc1 nich so dolle sein soll. Prolimatech und zalman sollen besser sein. Kannst mir dazu auch was sagen?

1 x ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ)
1 x Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2)
1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
4 x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle
1 x Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced White (RC-692-WNN2)
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
1 x ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP316GB1333C9QC)
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
3 x  Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 500rpm
2 x Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm

~1000€


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob die WLP was taugt. Frag mal quantenslipstream, der hat den Dark Rock Advanced C1.

Außerdem gibt es die sehr gute, aber nicht ganz ungefährliche Coollaboratory Liquid Pro, 1g. Oder auch ein Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, 1x CPU

Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (18. März 2011)

Pads sollen auch ncih so dolle sein. Ich werd mal quanti fragen 

So ende erstmal


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Das o.g. Pad ist aber ein Flüssigmetall-Pad und herkömmlicher WLP schon überlegen (bringt so 1-2°C)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2011)

So riesig ist der Vorteil nicht mehr, das es sich lohnen würde auf Liquid Metal zu setzen. Es ist mittlerweile eher Geldverschwendung und macht unnütz Arbeit. Die Arctic MX 4 ist quasi fast besser aus heutiger Sicht


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

@Doc

Hab mich auf diesen Test bezogen  Test: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra Wärmeleitpaste - 10.08.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2011)

Hier das Taschentuch . Ich wollte ja nur sagen das sich das Zeugs kaum noch lohnt, und beim Kühlerwechsel hätte man auch richtig Arbeit das Zeugs herunter zu bekommen.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Danke, aber Zellstoff hab ich genug  Klar lohnt sich das im Normalfall nicht. Da sich der TE aber Gedanken über WLP macht in Verbindung mit eínem Highendkühler, und es ihm wohl auf jedes °C ankommt, wollte ich diese Info nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Derbe86 (19. März 2011)

So: quanti meinte, dass ich mir keine extra WLP holen muss, da die beiliegende ausreicht. Also Frage zurückgezogen und ihr da vor mir geht mal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2011)

, OK . 
Stimmt für den Normaluser reicht die angebrachte bzw beigefügte WLP aus. Die Pasten sind mittlerweile so gut das es wirklich nur noch wenige °C Unterschied gibt


----------



## Softy (19. März 2011)

Ein bisschen Diskussion schadet nie  Immer nur gegenseitiges Abnicken der Zusammenstellung wäre ja langweilig 

@Derbe86 
Berichte doch mal, wenn alles zusammengebaut ist und (hoffentlich) läuft 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (19. März 2011)

Check...wird gemacht 



Derbe86 schrieb:


> 1. Teil beendet:
> 
> 1 x P8P67 WS Revolution
> 1 xIntel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K)
> ...


----------



## Derbe86 (21. März 2011)

So, hab das Ganze nochmal modifiziert. Wollt nochmal fragen, ob der Genesis auch mit den Kühlern des MB passen. Wenn der vertikale Kühler zum Heck plaziert wird, dann könnte er evtl mit dem Kühler kollidieren, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Diskussion schadet nie  Immer nur gegenseitiges Abnicken der Zusammenstellung wäre ja langweilig



Ich bin für knallhartes Kämpfen, nur der, der am Ende nicht gesperrt wird, bekommt Recht. 



Derbe86 schrieb:


> So, hab das Ganze nochmal modifiziert. Wollt nochmal fragen, ob der Genesis auch mit den Kühlern des MB passen. Wenn der vertikale Kühler zum Heck plaziert wird, dann könnte er evtl mit dem Kühler kollidieren, oder?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich kenn den Kühler nicht, ansonsten sieht die Zusammenstellung gut aus, kannst du so lassen.
Wenn du dir wegen des Kühlers unsicher bist, nimmste halt den hier.
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK014) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Derbe86 (21. März 2011)

Ach Quatsch...wenn der nich rauf passt, dann wird er halt gebogen. und wenner dann immernoch nich passt, schick ich ihn zurück und sag, dass er schon so angekommen is


----------



## Softy (31. März 2011)

Hi,

ich kenne den Kühler auch nicht, aber ich denke schon dass der passt. Wegen des Airflow im Gehäuse würde ich zum be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 tendieren, der genauso gut und leise kühlt wie der Prolimatech Genesis.

Statt 2x GTX560 würde ich eher eine GTX580 nehmen.
Wenn Du ein SLI-Gespann aus 2x GTX560 machen willst, weiß ich nicht, ob die Asus-Karten auf Grund ihres Kühlerdesigns (Wärmestau) dafür geeignet sind. Da könntest Du mal hier nen Thread aufmachen, falls sich hier keiner meldet : Grafikkarten

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (31. März 2011)

Du scheinst immer wehement gegen SLI oder CF zu sein. Hat das nen Grund? Oder liegt´s einfach am übertriebenen Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung?
Wenn ich mich doch zu lediglich einer Graka entscheide, dann auch wieder ein anderes MB. Und Prolimatech Genesis, wegen des horizontalen Lüfters nicht? Meinst du, dass das so stark in den Airflow eingreift? Hatte mir überlegt, den horizontalen bei ner bestimmten Drehzahl laufen zu lassen und den Vertikalen über´s MB. Ich finde es nämlich ganz gut, wenn die RAMs mitgekühlt werden.
 Ich werd mal nochmal schaun, wie ich das anstellen könnte.


1 x P8P67 WS Revolution
1 x Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K)
1 x Prolimatech Genesis
 1 x GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP316GB1333C9QC)
2 x ASUS DCII GTX 560 Ti     ----> Wärmestau?
1 x Antec High Current Gamer HCG-750, 750W
 1 x Cooler Master Cosmos Pure (RC-1000K-KKN2-GP)
5 x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
1 x  Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 500rpm

oder


1 x MSI P67A-GD80
1 xIntel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K)
1 x Prolimatech Genesis
 1 x GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP316GB1333C9QC)
1 x ASUS HD 6970
1 x Antec High Current Gamer HCG520 , 520W
 1 x Cooler Master Cosmos Pure (RC-1000K-KKN2-GP)
5 x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
1 x  Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 500rpm

oder vllt erstmal

1 x P8P67 WS Revolution
1 x Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K)
1 x Prolimatech Genesis
 1 x GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP316GB1333C9QC)
1 x ASUS HD 6970
1 x Antec High Current Gamer HCG-750, 750W
 1 x Cooler Master Cosmos Pure (RC-1000K-KKN2-GP)
5 x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
1 x  Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 500rpm
und später dann ne 2te GraKa holen?

Gearbeitet und gespielt wird bei 1920-1080p.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Derbe86 schrieb:


> Du scheinst immer wehement gegen SLI oder CF zu sein. Hat das nen Grund? Oder liegt´s einfach am übertriebenen Stromverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung?
> Wenn ich mich doch zu lediglich einer Graka entscheide, dann auch wieder ein anderes MB. Und Prolimatech Genesis, wegen des horizontalen Lüfters nicht? Meinst du, dass das so stark in den Airflow eingreift? Hatte mir überlegt, den horizontalen bei ner bestimmten Drehzahl laufen zu lassen und den Vertikalen über´s MB. Ich finde es nämlich ganz gut, wenn die RAMs mitgekühlt werden.
> Ich werd mal nochmal schaun, wie ich das anstellen könnte.



CF/SLI lohnt nur, wenn du jenseits von 1920x1200 Pixel spielen willst, inklusive AA/AF und anderer Bildoptimierungen.
Außerdem ist jede CPU zu schwach für zwei High End Grafikkarten, du müsstest als extrem übertakten, um die zwei Karten auch ausfahren zu können, was mit hohem Stromverbrauch einhergeht und natürlich Wärmeentwicklung. Diese Wärme kann man natürlich kompensieren, aber wirklich gut geht das nur mit einer Wasserkühlung, wodurch weitere Kosten entstehen.

Darüber hinaus ist die CPU des 1155 Sockels nur mit 16 Lanes angebunden. Der NF200 Chip ist also praktisch nutzlos, denn der kann zwar die Lanes vergrößern und beide Karten mit je 16 Lanes anbinden, ist aber selbst nur mit 16 Lanes zur CPU angebunden (mehr geht ja nicht), daher kommt es zu Latenzen, da der NF200 Chip "warten" muss, denn er bekommt die Daten von den Grafikkarten schneller (2x 16 Lanes) als er mit der CPU kommunizieren kann (1x 16 Lanes). Hängst du z.B. noch eine dritte Grafikkarte ran, werden die Latenzen noch größer und die Dia Show beginnt, völlig unabhängig, wie viele Frames du wirklich generierst, denn die Minimum FPS geht schwer in den Keller und auf die kommt es an, nicht auf die Maximum FPS.
Daher, vergiss SLI oder vergiss das WS Revolution und kauf dir ein normales 1155 Brett mit 2x 8 Lanes für SLI, denn das reicht auch, der Unterschied liegt bei weniger als 2%.

Ach ja, ob du RAMs mit kühlst oder nicht, ist völlig Banane, da du die RAMs nicht übertaktest (wozu auch, bringt nichts), werden sie auch nicht heiß.


----------



## Derbe86 (1. April 2011)

Das ist doch mal ne Aussage! Kann ich nachvollziehen. Danke dir. Also dann am besten so?



Derbe86 schrieb:


> 1 x ASRock P67 Extreme4
> 1 x Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K)
> 1 x bQ! Dark Rock Pro c1
> 1 x GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP316GB1333C9QC)
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Kannst du so bestellen, auch wenn der Kühler recht fett ist, ein Dark Rock Advanced würde auch reichen.


----------



## Softy (1. April 2011)

Passt schon, aber wozu so ein teures Board? Selbst ein  ASUS P8P67 Deluxe Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) wäre "günstiger". Da ist dann wenigstens ein USB3 Frontpanel mit dabei 

Meine Empfehlung wäre ein Asrock P67 Extreme4 (B3) und noch eine SSD dazu.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

6x USB 3.0 und 2x GB Lan ist schon nicht schlecht. Wenn er die Ausstattung braucht, dann ist das OK, ansonsten bietet auch ein Asrock P67 Extreme6 eine sehr gute Ausstattung.


----------



## Sensitiv (1. April 2011)

Kannste mal bitte den ca. Preis wieder dazu schreiben?

Danke!

Grüße


----------



## Derbe86 (1. April 2011)

So hab das Ganze nochmal überdacht. Ich schau nochmal, was die Bulldozer so sagen und werd mich dann entscheiden, ob ich lieber Sandy oder Bulldozer nehme und danach das Board aussuchen. Tendiere aber jetzt schon zu Sandy, weil Bulldozer dann erst in den Anfängen ist und das Ganze bestimmt n bissl behäbig starten wird. Bestimmt noch viel Probs und Inkompatibilitäten.

Habe mir schon einige Komponenten geleistet:

GraKa: 6970 ASUS
NT: Corsair GS600
HDD/SSD: Samsung F3/OCZ Vertex

Preis: ~660

Hinzu kommen dann noch:
MB: Gigabyte GA-P67X-D3-B3
  CPU: i7-2600K
CPU-Cooler: bQ! Dark Rock Pro c1
RAMs: G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit  8GB
Optisches LW: LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, retail
Case: Xigmatek Elysium schwarz/silber mit Sichtfenster
Extras: Dämmung

Preis: ~800


----------



## Derbe86 (30. April 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es sich bei den beiden MBs auch um unterschiedliche Chipsätze handelt oder lediglich die Anzahl der USB und SATA I/II -Anschlüsse variiert?
Gigabyte GA-P67A-D3-B3
Gigabyte GA-P67X-UD3-B3

UD3 bedeutet einfach, dass "all solid capacitors" noch länger halten?


----------



## Softy (30. April 2011)

Das ist der gleiche P67-Chipsatz, nur die Ausstattung ist unterschiedlich.

All solid capacitors bedeutet, dass Feststoffkondensatoren statt Elektrolytkondensatoren verbaut werden, die länger halten sollen.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (30. April 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist der gleiche P67-Chipsatz, nur die Ausstattung ist unterschiedlich.



Alles klar. Und könntest du die auch empfehlen?



Softy schrieb:


> All solid capacitors bedeutet, dass Feststoffkondensatoren statt Elektrolytkondensatoren verbaut werden, die länger halten sollen.


 Das hab ich auch schon rausgefunden, aber wo der unterschied zwischen D3 und UD3 ist. Aber UD3 wird dann wohl noch länger halten, wegen "ultra durable" 
Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.

EDIT:
kann ich mir da auch ne kleine nVidia holen, für CUDA und PhysX um die CPU zu entlasten? Aber ich kann sie nicht im Verbund laufen lassen oder? Erkennt das MB automatisch, welche GraKa dominieren soll? 'Oder muss ich das einstellen?


----------



## Softy (30. April 2011)

Das Gigabyte GA-P67X-UD3-B3, P67 (B3) hat im PCGH-Test ganz ordentlich abgeschnitten. Im Endeffekt ist es eine Frage der benötigten Ausstattung. Persönlich würde ich zum Asrock P67 Extreme4 (B3) oder Asus P8P67 Rev3. greifen, aber ist wie gesagt, Geschmackssache.

Was der Unterschied zwischen D3 und UD3 ist weiß ich nicht.

Eine zusätzliche nvidia Karte für PhysX kannst Du mit reinhängen, da gibt es eine gute Installationsanleitung hier im Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...a-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung-update.html

Grüße -- Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (30. April 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Gigabyte GA-P67X-UD3-B3, P67 (B3) hat im PCGH-Test ganz ordentlich abgeschnitten. Im Endeffekt ist es eine Frage der benötigten Ausstattung. Persönlich würde ich zum Asrock P67 Extreme4 (B3) oder Asus P8P67 Rev3. greifen, aber ist wie gesagt, Geschmackssache.


Jop stimmt. Ich denke, dass die MBs sich im allg. nicht mehr so viel nehmen. bei den einen bezahlt man eben noch den Namen und bei andern die Ausstattung 



Softy schrieb:


> Eine zusätzliche nvidia Karte für PhysX kannst Du mit reinhängen, da gibt es eine gute Installationsanleitung hier im Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...a-zusammen-physx-nutzen-anleitung-update.html


 
Ich danke dir, werd mir das bei Gelegenheit mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Derbe86 (1. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Gigabyte GA-P67X-UD3-B3, P67 (B3) hat im PCGH-Test ganz ordentlich abgeschnitten


  Gibt´s dafür n Link? Oder lediglich ausgedruckt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Mai 2011)

Derbe86 schrieb:


> Gibt´s dafür n Link? Oder lediglich ausgedruckt?


 
Das müsste im Magazin sein!
Also müsstest du zum Kiosk gehen und 3,99 oder 5,30€ investieren um das nachzulesen!


----------



## Derbe86 (2. Mai 2011)

Ach verdammt. Aber da vertrau ich dem Softy  Hat mir schon ne Menge Hilfen gegeben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Mai 2011)

Derbe86 schrieb:


> Ach verdammt. Aber da vertrau ich dem Softy  Hat mir schon ne Menge Hilfen gegeben.


 
Jepp, Softy kann man (fast) blind vertrauen, aber das getestete Board war das hier (sorry Softy, bei deinem ist das X zuviel)
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a616627.html
Das andere ist aber das mit einem besseren Kühler und Firewire!


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2011)

Öhm, ja genauer lesen FTW  Danke für die Richtigstellung, Hans  

Sofern Du also kein FireWire brauchst, nimm das günstigere 

Softy


----------



## Derbe86 (2. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jepp, Softy kann man (fast) blind vertrauen, aber das getestete Board war das hier (sorry Softy, bei deinem ist das X zuviel)
> Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Das andere ist aber das mit einem besseren Kühler und Firewire!


 Super, jetzt erschließt sich mir auch der sinn der untersch. Bezeichnung. Danke.
Steh auf Bessere Kühlung -->also mit X


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2011)

Ja, ja, die Bezeichnungen bei Gigabreit sind sehr einfach gehalten und leicht verständlich, Verwechslungen sind ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Derbe86 (2. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, ja, die Bezeichnungen bei Gigabreit sind sehr einfach gehalten und leicht verständlich, Verwechslungen sind ausgeschlossen.


 Dazu eine schöne Anekdote:
Vor Kurzem wollte ich für mein derzeitiges MB dort Chipsatztreiber downloaden. Geh auf die Seite, werde woanders hinverlinkt und seh nur Asiatische Zeichen oO Dachte so... Am nächsten Tag ging´s dann wieder und ich konnte mir den Chipsatz über mehrere Umwege raussuchen  Aber ich bleib Gigabyte trotzdem treu...die machen das ganz gut  Un d was wäre das Leben ohne diese kleinen Problemchen.


----------

